# Setting up a business and relocating!



## Blayne (Apr 23, 2013)

Dear All,

As a brief intro, I am in the process of setting up a business in Dubai, afreezone LLC, and this process is near completion.

I'm married with an 8 month old son, and therefore have decided to come out a month in advance with a short term let / serviced apartment in order to sort out housing etc so that when the visas are approved we will be good to go. Hopefully our furniture will have arrived by then so we can aim to secure a property as soon as visas are sorted and then move in seamlessly. That's the hope anyway!

We are aiming to live either in the palm, jumeirah area or dubai marina. I will be based at DKV so feel those areas are best.

I know Dubai well from a holiday/ business travel standpoint, yet I would be very keen to take advice from anyone in the know on the below...

Good reputable Real estate agencies - seems to be an absolute minefield.
Nurseries - in the above areas
Shipping companies - everyone claims to be the best and I have no point of reference.

Finally, I have a network across the region, and therefore I am sure I will meet people through that and know people already obviously. My wife however doesn't, yet her social skills way surpass mine... So I wanted to see whether there are any groups for mums with babies, expat mums etc. I'm aware of dubai ladies club and I'm sure that will be useful, but was hoping for some further knowledge to develop on her meeting people, feeling comfortable etc. She is moving for me (more than happy with it obviously) but I want to make sure she is happy.

Thank you all, and appreciate any insight you can provide.

Blayne


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Blayne said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Good reputable Real estate agencies - seems to be an absolute minefield.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...285-advice-best-property-companies-dubai.html



Blayne said:


> Nurseries - in the above areas


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...0-nursery-marina-close.html?highlight=nursery

There were other threads but they didn't get far.. a look into the sticky titled ' Read before posting' might yeild results also... 



Blayne said:


> Shipping companies - everyone claims to be the best and I have no point of reference.


I can't seem to find the thread/s regarding shipping info .. but i'm sure someone will post their recommendations on here.. Welcome to the forum .. Hope that helps..


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i got shipping quotes via an add posted on front page of Expatforum website

I ended up with several quotes, and chose Clark & Rose.
We were very happy with their service, at both ends.

20ft Container, door to door, all packing and unpacking (Fife to Dubai) approx 3,500 GBP
This was june 2012

It appears that anywhere in UK to Dubai is about the same, and this sum seems to be similar across most companies.

Can't help with 40ft or part-load costs.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Mine was around 3.5k for 20ft as well. Dorree Bonner International. Was happy with the service..


----------



## vinhquang (Apr 23, 2013)

How much for shipping rate from Ho chi Minh Vietnam to Dubai , FCL please .Thank you


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

vinhquang said:


> How much for shipping rate from Ho chi Minh Vietnam to Dubai , FCL please .Thank you


I'm fairly certain neither m1key nor vantage have shipped anything from Vietnam to here, nor do they work in shipping.. google is your friend on this one buddy ..


----------



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Blayne i am looking forward to move in dubai and move my business there as a free zone company , I am actually a internet affiliate and Don`t really need any office or anything as i can easily work from my room etc just wanted your advise on licensing and visa , how much did it cost you to set up ? and any suggestion you would like to give me about freezones ? 


Would be very grateful to you


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

We are setting up in JLT freezone which works out at around 60k initially first yr. You will have to take a minimum of a fexidesk with them as to set up the business you need an office address and lease. This 60K includes a 16k per yr fee for the flexidesk. we will work from home and only use the fexidesk facilities when needed.


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

What type of business are you setting up?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Costs vary between FZs but your type of business may restrict your choice. I think RAK is still the cheapest option but a few hassles (not too many) living in DXB with a RAK visa.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

*E-Office*

I've heard Ajman, Sharjah and Fujairah offering pretty good options for services/consultants for an virtual office type of set-up. Low cost entry to explore market options.

Has anyone dug into this?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Desert_Fever said:


> I've heard Ajman, Sharjah and Fujairah offering pretty good options for services/consultants for an virtual office type of set-up. Low cost entry to explore market options.
> 
> Has anyone dug into this?


Yes, I have experience with this, most of the relevant info can be found on the respective freezone websites, but if you have something in particular would be happy to help out..


----------

